# 2009 GTR and Hill Hold



## Markys (Jan 4, 2020)

So does my 2009 GTR have hill hold and if so how do I get it to function, I have asked my dealer to look at it but they say its not fitted yet it states in the manual it is but maybe its an option or I am not activating it incorrectly. Help!


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

never heard of it in a GTR


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

My 2010 holds itself on a hill, done via the transmission that stops car creeping forward or rolling back. Not sure if its officially called hill hold...


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Can’t say I have ever noticed it in my 2011


----------



## Markys (Jan 4, 2020)

Its is fitted to mine, yesterday for the first time it worked. I think its very particular on its activation so I would not say its to be relied on and only last 2 seconds.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Mine have all done it since my 2009. Its not a add-on, just the way the transmission sorts itself out when you are stopped on an incline. As long as you bring the car to a full stop it should keep it there.

There was a lit of wibble about what the transmission could and couldnt do before the first UK cars arrived but most of it was ill informed (or started by rival make owners)

IMHO of course ?


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Just to update this thread I have made a conscious effort to test this out in my 2011 and it works!


----------

